# Corona loa pay



## DoesThisMakeSens (May 2, 2020)

If I got approved for corona pay on Wednesday do you think I will get paid on this upcoming Friday? How long does the process usually take


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2020)

Maybe. Call them to confirm.


----------

